

Android developer challenge ($10 million in awards) - mcxx
http://code.google.com/android/adc.html

======
karthikv
The only thing that sucks (for me) is the app has to be developed using Java.
The SDK does not support native application development yet.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
Do you mean _written in Java_ , or _targeted to the JVM_?

Apologies if this is a dumb question -- I haven't read this yet.

~~~
amalcon
Yeah, that is a very important distinction.

~~~
karthikv
I meant written in Java. BTW, they have their own VM called Dalvik virtual
machine.

------
shayan
Seeding the Google Phone With Apps NY Times
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/12/seeding-the-
google-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/12/seeding-the-google-phone-
with-apps/index.html)

by Dave Winer <http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/11/12/android.html>

Google Android: we want developers but... by Robert Scoble
[http://scobleizer.com/2007/11/12/google-android-we-want-
deve...](http://scobleizer.com/2007/11/12/google-android-we-want-developers-
but/)

~~~
michaelneale
How do people actually read scoble?

~~~
shayan
what do you mean how? whats wrong with it?

~~~
michaelneale
He writes like a 8 year old talks, only without the SMS-ish shortcuts. Its
like he tapped it out on a phone while on the toilet, and is just an annoying
style to read. I miss tech writing.

~~~
shayan
I like his blog, he doesn't cover _everything_ that is hot there is other
sources for that ... he tries to find more unique stuff, and has some
interesting videos ... I agree about his writing style to some extend, but at
the same time it feels more like a real blog, like what a blog is supposed to
feel like, its more personal ...

~~~
michaelneale
Fair enough, I guess its a matter of taste. I just like a slightly more
journalistic style when opinions are stated (and in this case its all
opinions).

I guess I just think blogging for bloggings sake is a bit silly, but I do like
it when it is from other sources.

Its just a bit to ADHD for my taste, but I guess if he is digesting things
quickly for other people, there must be some value in that.

~~~
shayan
ya and I think he has been on Twitter way too much lately, so he is also
getting used to that way of writing, lol

------
mnemonicsloth
Title got my hopes up.

Robotics > Embedded development

------
samwise
I think most of you lack the vision to see how power a tool this really is.
yes, there are a thousand ways this could fail. However if it does pan out
like google plans, it will change the way we think about cell phones/mobile
devices. The mobile device market is a huge untapped market that has yet to
realize the true power of privately developed apps. If carriers adopt fully
adopt android, the possibilities are endless.

~~~
corentin
Ever heard of Windows Mobile? Symbian? etc. etc.

~~~
davidw
Those are proof of the "untapped potential" thing, because how many people
really install apps on them?

------
utnick
I don't really see anything revolutionary that Android has over J2ME. Is there
something I am missing?

Probably most apps are going to be simple android interfaces to existing web
services.

But that being said you can be sure I am going to learn the api and submit an
app for a shot at 25K.

~~~
davidw
Well, the hope is that Google will get things right that Sun didn't.
Developing for J2ME isn't much fun, and, like a lot of Java ick, is full of
things like "JSR 69", which of course makes you go look up wtf that JSR is if
you haven't memorized it.

------
jsjenkins168
As far as I can tell, there are no strings attached with this offer. They
simply give you the cash with nothing expected in return. And 50 teams
selected for the $25k prize are good ods, not to mention great publicity.
Start coding!

~~~
laxk3
Do you have any idea about an application for the androind platform?

------
mrtron
Nice...extra incentive to code for their platform.

Plenty of time to finish too!

